# Paph. Hung Sheng Eagle



## nightwalker007 (May 12, 2021)

This is a first bloomer for me. 





Eage


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2021)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## Paphluvr (May 12, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Guldal (May 12, 2021)

Nice flowers - and good colours!

Any Ideas on parentage?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 12, 2021)

very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Nice flowers - and good colours!
> 
> Any Ideas on parentage?


The cross is gigantifolium cross with roth. You can really see more gigantifolium in the flowers.

How big is the plant? Maybe a whole plant pic with flowers if possible?

Is Sam's breeding or HoF?


----------



## Guldal (May 13, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The cross is gigantifolium cross with roth



Yes, I know....I was asking for possible information on the clonal names of the parents?


----------



## musa (May 13, 2021)

Very beautiful, the pouch has a wonderful colour...


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 13, 2021)

Fantastic display. One on my list. Have a few similar gigan hybrids but a few years from blooming. Nice to see one while I wait impatiently.


----------



## KateL (May 13, 2021)

Gorgeous beast!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2021)

Great color and shape


----------



## nightwalker007 (May 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The cross is gigantifolium cross with roth. You can really see more gigantifolium in the flowers.
> 
> How big is the plant? Maybe a whole plant pic with flowers if possible?
> 
> Is Sam's breeding or HoF?


The leaf span if about 70cm and the flower spike is almost the same height. DS is 5.2 cm. I don't know who does the breeding, we have a agency here that imports these from taiwan and i bought it from the agency, i believe it comes from one nursery from taiwan


----------



## GuRu (May 15, 2021)

Lovely colourful flowers well photographed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 15, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Nice flowers - and good colours!
> 
> Any Ideas on parentage?


Would be great to know which parents were used in Taiwan. That dark red pouch is pretty awesome.


----------



## nightwalker007 (May 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Would be great to know which parents were used in Taiwan. That dark red pouch is pretty awesome.


Sorry, the seller doesn't provide such information.


----------



## JimNJ (May 18, 2021)

nightwalker007 said:


> The leaf span if about 70cm and the flower spike is almost the same height. DS is 5.2 cm. I don't know who does the breeding, we have a agency here that imports these from taiwan and i bought it from the agency, i believe it comes from one nursery from taiwan


Incredible flowers - as with the Lady Isabel you posted. Any growing tips? Temps, light, watering, fertilizing?


----------



## nightwalker007 (May 19, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> Incredible flowers - as with the Lady Isabel you posted. Any growing tips? Temps, light, watering, fertilizing?


For light, I grow all my paphs with my phals, so just bright light(not direct) can suit almost all your paphs
For temps, in my area(East of China), Summer is hot ( hottest days, 36,37 degrees)and winter in cold(lowest -6, -7 degrees), I keep all my paphs in my balcony where the lowest is temp in winter night is around 10 degrees, and in summer , it is about 33, 34 degrees in my balcony.

Watering depends on the weather and the medium you use, for me personally, it is the medium that changes the fate of all my paphs totally!!! Actually, several years ago, my paphs were not doing well, I was told that paphs can't tolerate drought and its root needs moisture so that used a lot a small-sized medium to grow my paphs and my pot used is big and deep, this gives me a lot of root rot and my paphs never flower because they are growing like zombies... It is after i joined one of my local paph lovers group where i learned a lot of grow tips, many of them come from professional paph nurserys.
The thing that changed my paphs fate is : medium + pot
The medium i use now is: 3 part middle size 植金石（1.5 to 2 cm） + 3 part middle size orchiata bark (1.5cm) + 5 part middle size 福兰石（1.5cm to 2 cm）+ + 1 part perlite(0.8 to 1.2 cm) + 1 part charcol (0.8 to 1.2cm) + 1 part limestone(0.8 to 1.2cm), I am writing in the order you can see from the first pic(left to right)
植金石（the yellow one） is some volcanic lava stone that can absorb water and then release it slowly, it can keep moisture but not too wet. I sorry but i really can't find its english name
福兰石 (the white one) is also volcanic stone(not pumice), however it barely absorbs any water, many nurseries in east asia use purely this to grow paphs, and it shows a very good result.

Besides this , i used relative small and shallow pot with many wholes in bottom. A transparent pot is a very good choice is it is become a trend here because it allows you to monitor the root growth.

This medium combination and pot gives me very good root system. One paph grower in my local group tells me that many times the reason why your multi-floral paphs grows so slow is because its root is not as good as you think. He shows me the root of its paph and the root circles around the whole pot and if you lift the plant it can hold all the medium and pot up. With such good root system, many of his multi-floral can flower in 1-2 years(beginning from a basal sprout) which is very stunning to many paph hobbyist. He says many people think multi-floral grows very very slow, part of the reason is that they do grow slow comparing to other orchids, however, another reason is that there is a lot of improvement space in your paph's root and we don't know that!


----------



## nightwalker007 (May 19, 2021)

nightwalker007 said:


> For light, I grow all my paphs with my phals, so just bright light(not direct) can suit almost all your paphs
> For temps, in my area(East of China), Summer is hot ( hottest days, 36,37 degrees)and winter in cold(lowest -6, -7 degrees), I keep all my paphs in my balcony where the lowest is temp in winter night is around 10 degrees, and in summer , it is about 33, 34 degrees in my balcony.
> 
> Watering depends on the weather and the medium you use, for me personally, it is the medium that changes the fate of all my paphs totally!!! Actually, several years ago, my paphs were not doing well, I was told that paphs can't tolerate drought and its root needs moisture so that used a lot a small-sized medium to grow my paphs and my pot used is big and deep, this gives me a lot of root rot and my paphs never flower because they are growing like zombies... It is after i joined one of my local paph lovers group where i learned a lot of grow tips, many of them come from professional paph nurserys.
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2021)

very interesting, thank-you.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 19, 2021)

Good job Nightwalker. I enjoyed reading about your culture.


----------



## JimNJ (May 19, 2021)

nightwalker007 said:


> For light, I grow all my paphs with my phals, so just bright light(not direct) can suit almost all your paphs
> For temps, in my area(East of China), Summer is hot ( hottest days, 36,37 degrees)and winter in cold(lowest -6, -7 degrees), I keep all my paphs in my balcony where the lowest is temp in winter night is around 10 degrees, and in summer , it is about 33, 34 degrees in my balcony.
> 
> Watering depends on the weather and the medium you use, for me personally, it is the medium that changes the fate of all my paphs totally!!! Actually, several years ago, my paphs were not doing well, I was told that paphs can't tolerate drought and its root needs moisture so that used a lot a small-sized medium to grow my paphs and my pot used is big and deep, this gives me a lot of root rot and my paphs never flower because they are growing like zombies... It is after i joined one of my local paph lovers group where i learned a lot of grow tips, many of them come from professional paph nurserys.
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing this detailed information and the photos. One of the components you mention Google translates to granite; if that’s accurate, it’s quite interesting. Also sounds like a durable medium - seems like you probably don’t need to repot often with that media.


----------



## Alan Bowen (May 20, 2021)

This is a very nice Paph indeed. I do like this one alot.


----------

